# I can't get close to my 2 cockatiel



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

hi I'm new I just got two cockatiel about 2 mouth ago jack the male and buttons my female they are both grays I like to hold them and I can't get close to jack or buttons I got them from the pet shop so what wood be the past way to tam them


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527295,143.814683


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here as much as i have!


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

I love it and ty


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527407,143.814818


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum do alot of reading you will learn so much like i have but heres a good place to start for bonding tips .. remember the key is patience 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

Ty soul I just read it and looks like well help out a lot









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527253,143.814680


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm starting to work on jack and buttons looks like buttons is going to be first one she still hissing at me but jack hiss and fly away all the time o this is day one


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527235,143.814660


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

wow 24 hour and got jack on my shoulder but buttons still run from you 


this is jack 

















---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527292,143.814666


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

I found this helpful on sexing you tiel 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=155275


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527297,143.814763


----------

